# please take a look at my new album



## jarrod (Dec 20, 2008)

http://martialtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=82

here are some pics of me doing some leglocks for my coach's new book, "the tap out text book".  these are all leg locks, but the book will feature armlocks, chokes, & neck cranks as well.  this should be a pretty comprehensive volume; last he told me there were 150 armlocks alone ready for the book.

hope you like!

jf


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 20, 2008)

jarrod said:


> http://martialtalk.com/forum/album.php?albumid=82
> 
> here are some pics of me doing some leglocks for my coach's new book, "the tap out text book".  these are all leg locks, but the book will feature armlocks, chokes, & neck cranks as well.  this should be a pretty comprehensive volume; last he told me there were 150 armlocks alone ready for the book.
> 
> ...


Nice,
My thought first seeing them was "oh what tangled web we weave..." :lol:

Look forward to seeing the rest.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 20, 2008)

I can't see it, it says I have to log on?


----------



## morph4me (Dec 20, 2008)

Just log in with your site ID and password.  Nice pics, now if only there was some text so I could tell what was going on


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 20, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Just log in with your site ID and password. Nice pics, now if only there was some text so I could tell what was going on


 
Ta!


----------



## jarrod (Dec 20, 2008)

morph4me said:


> Just log in with your site ID and password. Nice pics, now if only there was some text so I could tell what was going on


 
guess you'll have to buy the book when it comes out next year! :uhyeah:

jf


----------



## Zyaga (Jan 14, 2009)

Nice pictures. I especially like the few pictures in there that have a significant hold near the ankle's. You can tell in some of them that if you were to simply turn a bit more, the calm look on the partners face would no longer be there.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 14, 2009)

thanks zyaga, & welcome to the forum!

jf


----------



## Zyaga (Jan 14, 2009)

jarrod said:


> thanks zyaga, & welcome to the forum!
> 
> jf



Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## searcher (Feb 1, 2009)

Good pics bro.    When will the book be done?


----------



## jarrod (Feb 1, 2009)

searcher said:


> Good pics bro. When will the book be done?


 

he's aiming to get the final manuscript to the publisher in 2 weeks, so i would look for it in a month or two.  it keeps getting pushed back because he keeps adding to it, & steve was just telling me he's ready to be done with it.  so far there are over 100 techs & setups EACH for leglocks, armlocks, & chokes.  

jf


----------



## arnisador (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for sharing, and good luck!


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 2, 2009)

Nice job on the pics.


----------



## uno (Feb 3, 2009)

Good job! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 3, 2009)

Nice pics!  Sounds like it may be a good book


----------

